# Alun Clive Thomas Chief Engineer BP Tankers



## CaptHornblower (Jan 14, 2014)

I am doing someone a favour as his Dad (who cannot use a computer) and lives alone in Cardiff, is approx 80 yo and has many happy memories of his life at sea, I thought I would put this shout out and see if anyone remembers him. 

Alun Clive Thomas, Chief Engineer on BP Tankers approx 1956 - 1962, he would be so happy to be in touch with any of his old shipmates. Anyone know him ??


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

many happy returns MATEY


----------



## Cwatcher (Dec 7, 2013)

Captain Hornblower,
Contact Graham Wallace on this site. He has a large database of ex BP personnel, especially engineers. He may well be able to help you.
Regards,
Cwatcher.


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

Cwatcher said:


> Captain Hornblower,
> Contact Graham Wallace on this site. He has a large database of ex BP personnel, especially engineers. He may well be able to help you.
> Regards,
> Cwatcher.


CW,

I have sent him an SN email for further info, at present I cannot locate him on any docs in rank of CE. He sounds quite young to be a CE in 1956, I would think in those days age 30 would be pushing it to be a BP CE and that would make him 88 now, just possible?

Graham


----------



## CaptHornblower (Jan 14, 2014)

*Updated Info*

Updated info: A C Thomas was a 3rd Engineer on Reliant/Reliance? and Seafarer between 1951 and 1956


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

Ask the family of Mr Thomas if he still has his Discharge Books. The perfect reference to a seaman's life at sea. They are blue in colour, and similar in size and shape to the old Brit Passport. They contain date and ships he sailed on etc. 
Good luck in your search.


----------

